# Compass education canine behaviour courses



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi, just wondered if anyone is on any of the canine behaviour courses??
I'm hoping to enroll on a couple, the first one being foundations to canine behaviour management, then the higher diploma so I can eventually to the advanced diploma (might miss out middle dep how I get on with first)
Anyway has anyone done the or doing them that can give me any insight to them???

Thanks


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

No, but would be interested to hear about it


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes,

Currently doing the dip in canine behaviour and psychology. 

So far content has been great, I have learned a lot through research in answering my questions. Some basic, short answer questions and some longer questions which require a lot more research and writing. Each of my modules has had a module project such as summary from a section of the book they sent at the start of my course. 

I have only used email to ask for help from my tutor but replies have been prompt, friendly and very helpful without giving the answers away!

I will definitely be doing the other courses I have chosen following this current one 

ETA: as with any home course you need to be good at managing your time and dedicate yourself to getting it finished. Also, always remember your tutor is there to help so of you have any doubts or worries then they will help. I found it quite difficult to know of I had put in enough content in my answers but my tutor was very helpful in reassuring me!


----------



## sbonnett76 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm doing the Think Dog intermediate certificate and really rate it so far. There are some previous threads on the various courses with people's different opinions, but I'm sure they all have their positive and negatives. The hardest thing I found was choosing the one I wanted to do as there are so many!

Good luck!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

sbonnett76 said:


> I'm doing the Think Dog intermediate certificate and really rate it so far. There are some previous threads on the various courses with people's different opinions, but I'm sure they all have their positive and negatives. The hardest thing I found was choosing the one I wanted to do as there are so many!
> 
> Good luck!


I'm doing this one too


----------



## sbonnett76 (Apr 6, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> I'm doing this one too


What unit are you on? I'm handing in my essays today for unit one so it's early days, but I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

sezeelson said:


> Yes,
> 
> Currently doing the dip in canine behaviour and psychology.
> 
> ...


great thanks for the reply!
are the modules quite long? on average how long are you taking to do one? i enrolled on a course through the British college of canine studies, but im finiding it to easy, its not challenging me at all, iv received, completed and passed the first two units the same day i got them, which is all well and good but its not what i thought it would be, so ill complete the 3rd unit as iv paid for it but on friday ill be going with compass.
the British college of canine studies is also not recognised, id like to be a member of the ukcrb so with compass i can do that
have you had to buy many books?? do they send you out quite detailed work sheets?


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

not sure if this will come up twice as i thought id replyed but ah well

thanks for the info, how longs the modules?? how long is it taking you do do them on average??
are they quite detailed??
i enrolled on a course through the British college of canine studies but its too easy, i have received, completed and passed the first 2 units the day i got them, which is all well and good but not very challenging. its quecstion and answered based but not in great detail, a paragraph is all im needing to put to answer the question
its also not recognised so thats not great haha
so hence the reason im going with compass
have you had to buy much books?


i seen the think dog courses, they looked great too. but unfortunately they were not high enough in level to register with ukrcb etc on cmpletion....im ideally hoping to make a career of this so id like to be regstered with somewhere.
i am hoping to do the practical one though...but staying in aberdeen it take s a fair bit of planning to do the travel lol. the talk dog one looks fab too


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

sbonnett76 said:


> I'm doing the Think Dog intermediate certificate and really rate it so far. There are some previous threads on the various courses with people's different opinions, but I'm sure they all have their positive and negatives. The hardest thing I found was choosing the one I wanted to do as there are so many!
> 
> Good luck!


Oh yes, i really want to do the think dog courses too! Im hoping to do the practical one and the puppy classes one


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Debbierobb109 said:


> not sure if this will come up twice as i thought id replyed but ah well
> 
> thanks for the info, how longs the modules?? how long is it taking you do do them on average??
> are they quite detailed??
> ...


I haven't HAD to buy any books, the book I needed in the course was sent out to me by them without any extra charge. I already have quite a few books that have been very useful especially Steven R. Lindsays Handbooks of Applied dog behaviour and training (quite pricey though).

Module one took longer then expected as i was having to dedicate all my time to completing my dog grooming course portfolio which took a good few weeks!

I am completing a question or two a day (could easily do more) and there are 14 questions in module one and i give myself 5 days for the module project (again could easily be done quicker) which for module one was a 500 word summary from pages 11 to 25 of 'Why does my dog...?'. I wrote 2 drafts and then my final write up so i could easily of done it in one day!

I work slow because i do a TONNE of resaerch, I am teaching myself so i get the most out of it i can. For each question i have about 5 pages of written research to go with it 

Examples of question:

simple answers:

1) Define 'Mind' from at least two different sources
2) Define Dam and Sire and what is meant by Sibling
3) detail External physical features inherited from parents
4) Describe something a pup can learn through one trial learning
5) describe something positive a dog can learn through one trail learning

Longer:

1) Name and explain an illness that effects a dogs behaviour
2) describe methods of canine communication other then vocalisation
3) explain why the dog could have behaved as he did (following a factual story)
4) Describe instinctual behaviours

It is all fairly simple but you have to remember you are teaching yourself. Yes you probably will be able to finish this module in a day explaining how quick you work but i doubt you are getting everything you can from the course!

I am really enthusiastic about this which is why sit writing out loads of information related to each question, it isn't submitted and wont go towards my final mark but it teaches me a lot i wouldn't have necessarily thought about and it is also a good reference.

If you think this course will be to easy go straight onto the one above it. This module briefly cover aspects of all the other modules so I cant wait to get started on them as i know they will be in more detail  module 2 is paid for and hopefully on its way so i will give you more detail on that when it comes


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

that sounds great!
when you put in the research do they comment on that too for you?? id happily do the same if it meant i got feedback on it too
do they give you feed back on your answers too? the one im on just gives you a pass....which is not very helpfull haha
i want a course i can really get into, although i have only had to write short answers iv have been doing extra reading etc .
the compass course sounds like i can really write about my findings
its great that they give you the books etc too, i have a few at home that iv read as well though
so your doing the diploma in canine behaviour and psychology?? i dont want to go straight into level 5 but if i can get away with just doing the one curse before hand to get into the swing of things that would be great


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Debbierobb109 said:


> that sounds great!
> when you put in the research do they comment on that too for you?? id happily do the same if it meant i got feedback on it too
> do they give you feed back on your answers too? the one im on just gives you a pass....which is not very helpfull haha
> i want a course i can really get into, although i have only had to write short answers iv have been doing extra reading etc .
> ...


I've not actually submitted any of my research so I am not sure if they would give feedback, I think that may depend on how busy your tutor is. I have recieved feedback on my answers though which is great! I want to do the best i can so it was important to me to receive feedback on all my answers 

Oh you can definitely get writing! I have written a lot of good info down about a lot of things I've never even given a second thought to! Communication for example, body language and vocalisation are obvious but chemical communication is something I have written in great detail about! Lots on various diseases and how illness and health can affect the behaviour. A fare bit on one trial learning and how they can trigger phobias and different types of aggression (fear based, pain related, maternal, redirected etc) and various other bits!

So yeah, definitely a course I have gotten stuck into! Here is a link to my course.

Canine Behaviour and Psychology - Diploma

Give them a call or message if you need help deciding which is the best level for your knowledge/experience


----------



## jconline (Jan 12, 2011)

A lot seems to have changed since this thread began, and it needs a little update for anyone reading it as a review of British college of canine studies courses. They're now accredited via NCFE and the College had acquired an IIQ licence (Investors In Quality) so the courses and/or the provider are quality assured. They're now in the process of adding their courses to the QCF via NCFE so their dog behaviour diploma for example will be an NVQ Level 3 and the bigger course they do will be a Level 4. Eventually all their courses will be QCF courses, even the little six unit Certificate courses in dog walking, dog sitting, First Aid, Holistic Health, etc.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm doing the foundations in canine behaviour

However I havent gotten very far with it to be honest

I am hoping to try and get some help with payment as I was planning on to go onto the higher level courses the amount cost wise is just to much

At the moment I am paying per module which is £80 each

I am still on the first module as I have been finding it very difficult!!! I ordered a ton of books, but I guess worrying about the payment has made me lack motivation and focus as I thought I'd breeze though but I'm not

I am determined to complete it if I can get some help with payment


----------



## Dogmad008 (Jan 14, 2016)

I have recently enrolled with the British college of canine studies and completed the 1st unit in 2 hours!! This course is too easy for the majority of people and your certificate at the end will not be enough to progress in your career... I did ask this of them. 

I have now abandoned that course after reading that they misinform students in their unit text and that places doubt in my mind for future learning with them on subjects I don't particularly know about! I have now enrolled with compass and looking for a study partner if anyone is interested, get in touch


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Dogmad008 said:


> I have recently enrolled with the British college of canine studies and completed the 1st unit in 2 hours!! This course is too easy for the majority of people and your certificate at the end will not be enough to progress in your career... I did ask this of them.
> 
> I have now abandoned that course after reading that they misinform students in their unit text and that places doubt in my mind for future learning with them on subjects I don't particularly know about! I have now enrolled with compass and looking for a study partner if anyone is interested, get in touch


Which course are you doing with compass?


----------



## Dogmad008 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm doing the foundation diploma in canine behaviour management


----------



## Nikki Harris (Oct 25, 2017)

I too found the first Unit of my College of Canine Studies NVQ Level 3 very easy and was worried I was missing something however after just submitting Unit 3 I’ve reread the introduction letter. To be fair to them it does say the modules will get increasingly harder as you progress through the 13 modules and more independent research will be needed for the later modules.


----------

